# Married but love erotica



## alexalives4him35 (Apr 27, 2018)

So I guess I’m curious if I’m on an island here or if other married women, or engaged or dating but you have a great relationship but read or write erotica and enjoy it? I didn’t grow up with sex and sexuality being talked about openly. When I discovered stories of other sexual encounters or fictional thoughts/fantasies expressed in stories I was instantly drawn in but now I’m obsessed. It’s a secret thing for me. It’s part of my private world but am I alone. Here’s some questions. 
Do you read erotica? 
If so what stories are you drawn to?
If not why not? 
Does your significant other know? 
Has it caused you to question the health or vibrancy of your own sex life?
Do you write your own?
Does anyone else know or do you keep it private. Just curious what others experience is and if it’s hard to stop...


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I don't do erotica. On here it seems many of the women who do read or write erotica use it to replace normal sexual relations with their spouse.

So how often do you have sex with your spouse? Do you find the unrealistic versions of erotica make real sex boring? Or do you find the erotica makes you hornier for your husband?


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Most men watch porn...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

alexalives4him35 said:


> So I guess I’m curious if I’m on an island here or if other married women, or engaged or dating but you have a great relationship but read or write erotica and enjoy it? I didn’t grow up with sex and sexuality being talked about openly. When I discovered stories of other sexual encounters or fictional thoughts/fantasies expressed in stories I was instantly drawn in but now I’m obsessed. It’s a secret thing for me. It’s part of my private world but am I alone. Here’s some questions.
> Do you read erotica?
> If so what stories are you drawn to?
> If not why not?
> ...


Secret obsessions are generally not good for marriages. Just saying.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

there is a website called literotica.com that has tens of thousands of erotic stories.
if i recall, it is unfortunately a more male oriented website, but there may be some categories that would interest a woman.


----------



## Ladyrare (Aug 30, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> Most men watch porn...


Yeah I think so, but not all I guess?


----------



## Peering_Within (8 mo ago)

Not erotica per say, but I am a healthy sexual woman who doesn't cheat and uses porn to take care of business. But my husband has a bit of low sex drive for me. I find couple sex quite stimulating and stay away from anything too deviant. I think it makes your desires a bit unhealthy. You can condition yourself to sexualize anything. Nothing wrong with satisfying your appetite, IMO, as long as your are still hungry for dinner. Research as does suggest that sex begets sex. If you maintain a good appetite and activity level you will have more desire and potential fulfillment later in life.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Peering_Within said:


> Not erotica per say, but I am a healthy sexual woman who doesn't cheat and uses porn to take care of business. But my husband has a bit of low sex drive for me. I find couple sex quite stimulating and stay away from anything too deviant. I think it makes your desires a bit unhealthy. You can condition yourself to sexualize anything. Nothing wrong with satisfying your appetite, IMO, as long as your are still hungry for dinner. Research as does suggest that sex begets sex. If you maintain a good appetite and activity level you will have more desire and potential fulfillment later in life.


We have a heathy frequent sex life, but I also lean on couples porn now and then. Not so much for self-satisfaction, but to get ideas for hot stories I whisper to my wife during foreplay. After near 28 years of wedded bliss, the engines need a spark now and then.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Is this an exact duplicate from your thread two years ago, any reason to reopen?

How are things going in your M?


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Is this an exact duplicate from your thread two years ago, any reason to reopen?
> 
> How are things going in your M?


It's all good. I can't remember two weeks ago, two days ago, let alone two years ago. LOL.


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

alexalives4him35 said:


> Do you read erotica?


Reading sexually explicit love stories are a great way to pass time. Keeps the imagination healthy, not to mention sex drive. I wouldn't say I'm obsessed with reading erotica, tho. And yes, when I was married my spouse was aware.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> there is a website called literotica.com that has tens of thousands of erotic stories.
> if i recall, it is unfortunately a more male oriented website, but there may be some categories that would interest a woman.


It's kind of funny that you mention literotica.com. When I was getting acquainted with my GF she had asked if I had read any erotica and I responded that I had read 50 Shades at the prompting of my ex wife and some from that website. Her response was along the lines of "no way, me too!". There's a wide variety of stories so I think there's probably something for anyone interested in erotic stories.


----------

